# Constitutional Rights



## Labea (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm not sure if you guys are up to date on them, but I know I sure as hell am not. Could anyone give a summary, or their two cents, of what our rights are? Of what questions we don't have to answer to cops? Of what we can actually be arrested based on whats going on? I think this is something everyone, whether on the road or rails, or housed up, needs to be aware of. Please share opinions/facts/anything you fucking know!


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 17, 2008)

Before 9-11 you could rely on a lot of things. After patriot acts 1 & 2, we basically don't have any constitutional rights anymore. All they have to do is use the term "suspected terrorist activity" and then they can do basically whatever they feel like. Most cops will still respect peoples basic rights, but I've met a whole bunch who don't give a shit and get away with it. Mostly I've learned that talking about your rights to cop is a good way to get hauled in.


----------



## spoorprint (Apr 17, 2008)

There's a bunch of stuff in the back of the Slingshot 2008 organizer, but I'm too tired to copy it all. Basically, you never have to talk to the police.
It helps to have the name of an attorney "My attorney is Jack Spratt and you can adress any questions to me to him".

I do remember at the 1989 Rainbow gathering cops were searching cars on the way in
and when our driver told them "I do not consent to a search' they looked surprised
but respected it.

I don't want to give you bad advice so here are some numbers for the National Lawyers Guild: 415-285-1055
or 212-627-2656.


----------



## dr3AmEr (Aug 1, 2008)

..rights? If you absolutely have to talk to a cop just remember.Calm.Cool.Collected.

4th Amendment : The right of the people to be secure in their persons,houses,papers,and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures,shall not be violated, and no warrant shall issue,but upon probable cause, supported by oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the person or things to be seized.

Im always dealing with Chicago pork and noticed many of them come off with a similar strategic stance. Of course cops are trained to act aggressively and will use force if necessary, but it is that they all are given the same curriculum of becoming a man in blue. each and every one of them are bots. (keep that in mind when confronted) They seem to wait for you to say all the "wrong" things so they get an opportunity to break us down. never say "im sorry" or anything like that, they feed from your sorrow and misery. if they come stormin in and realize everyone isn't running and is calm and cooperative enough to atleast respond they usually remain calm but still usually are assholes. their just itching to catch us in the act, or anything that seems "suspicious" to them. of course you know if your caught with drugs or weapons they wont hesitate to act..but then again i know of many instances when they can be easy goin and let you slide with your roaches and sack of bud. remember they are LAZY-assholes who don't always want to fill out the paperwork.

fuck a patriot act! fuck Martial law! how are these guys getting away with this... . ... if you know nothing of what has been brewing in the secret meetings of our countries founding fathers infamous "secret societies"..just know you have no rights! your given the choice to shop and which major blockbuster to watch next. Entertainment today is enough to preoccupy our minds, while the worlds greatest mobsters are planning our demise and destroying our lands and people. 

The CFR (council on foreign relations) makes its own flagrant agenda which seems to override our born given constitutional rights! again..how is this happening under our eyes?? Bush joins Skulls and Bones secret society or "the Order", and you know how that goes, to become a member into any secret society there is always the initiation. our "president" has sworn oath to his brotherhood. the brotherhood linking to the Illuminati, the illuminated ones, whose final goal of world domination is in works. Bush's patronage to the Order, means his oath as president means nothing to him and that he is in the same cartel of crooks as his father and grandfather.

They see us as cattle MOO


----------



## Dameon (Aug 1, 2008)

Rights are a thing of the past. Not that we ever had much in the way of them. Any busker can tell you that the first amendment is useless bullshit as far as cops are concerned. Protection from unreasonable search and seizure? If they say they had reason to believe you were involved in terrorist activities, they can search away (and they can pretty much make up any reason they want). Questions you don't have to answer? You don't have to answer any, but they can make your life very difficult if you don't answer them. 

And remember, your rights are only as valuable as the lawyer you hire to protect them, and I don't think many of us on these forums can afford much in the way of lawyers.


----------



## jade (Aug 7, 2008)

a good organization that has accurate information & defends people is the aclu aka american civil liberties union


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 25, 2008)

this kinda sums it up if it uploaded


----------

